# Boas > Anacondas >  Thinking about switching to a baby green anaconda...

## ArabianOak

Hey Gang,

I bought a baby ball python a few weeks back...with your help I worked hard on the husbandry and got things in pretty good order.  I like the baby ball and everything but without hurting any feelings I feel a little bored with the snake.  

I am thinking about switching over to a baby green anaconda.  Tomorrow there is a local reptile swap that happens twice a month (Scott Smith's All Animal Expo at the DuPage County Fairgrounds in Wheaton IL).  Odds are good I will be able to pick up a baby green anaconda.

I'm thinking about bringing the baby ball with me and giving it to one of the vendors for free as I only want to have one snake.  I figure that would ensure a good home.  

I'm hoping to get some additional advice before I make this move...Here are my questions...

1.  I'm assuming the baby green anaconda will grow much much faster than the baby ball...how much faster?

2.  I'm assuming the baby green anaconda will be a little bit more active and feisty than the baby ball...do they move around more, are they much more feisty in general?  How would someone compare from owning both?  

3.  Being a snake that swims and lives in a more humid climate, I am assuming I will need a small water area for the snake to swim when needed...I have also read I need to get a higher humidity for the green anaconda and slightly hotter temps...any thoughts on this?

Anything else I need to know...is this a good idea/bad idea etc...Again, not trying to disrespect the baby ball, just want something with a little bit more character and action...

----------


## Tyson88

Dont think its possible to compare a ball python to a boa

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tyson88

Anaconda even

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tyson88

Id sad bad idea though try a boa first they are alot more active when been handled and will get from 6ft to 9ft usually 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr. Misha

No hurt feelings here. BPs are know to be the rocks of the snake world and I enjoy that. I think you need to do your research into Green Anacondas before considering one and it doesn't look like you've done that.

Are you ready for a 10-15 foot snake? How are you going to house and feed this snake? 

The reason most people get BPs as first snakes is because they're known as beginner snakes beforw graduating to bigger ones. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

----------

_Chkadii_ (01-01-2016)

----------


## distaff

> No hurt feelings here. BPs are know to be the rocks of the snake world and I enjoy that. I think you need to do your research into Green Anacondas before considering one and it doesn't look like you've done that.
> 
> Are you ready for a 10-15 foot snake? How are you going to house and feed this snake? 
> 
> The reason most people get BPs as first snakes is because they're known as beginner snakes beforw graduating to bigger ones. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Agree.
What specifically is boring to you about the ball?  I'm not being snarky.  Serious question.
Other snakes are much more entertaining.  If you are looking for an animal that is more interesting in the tank, most colubrids (spell?) fit the bill. They are frequently out and about; they like to see and be seen.
The big snakes are obviously more of a challenge to manage, if that is what you are looking for.  

An anaconda, however, is a LOT of challenge.  Looking at just ONE issue, are you prepared to clean up after it?

----------


## ArabianOak

Just not a lot of activity from the ball...super easy going though.  

When you say cleanup, how much more cleanup from an anaconda?

----------


## Yodawagon

Totally bad idea. Having a ball python for a few weeks does not make you a snake expert. If you want more activity get a corn snake. Anacondas are for the very few who can house, feed, and care for them.

----------


## 8_Ball

> Just not a lot of activity from the ball...super easy going though.  
> 
> When you say cleanup, how much more cleanup from an anaconda?



Have you googled anaconda or another big snakes feces? Or even thought about the large setup you will need?

----------


## ArabianOak

Yes...I've been doing my research but also wanted to reach out to everyone here.

----------


## Felidae

Condas are nasty snakes. If you really want to make that change, prepare yourself for the smell, dirt and attitude. They grow fast and they grow big, so  for the higher maintenance expenses as well. They're interesting and gorgeous animals, but if you don't have a longer time keeper experience with other snakes, you can have a painful and short adventure. Don't need to rush if It's something what you must build up from the foundation. Keep more snakes near your ball first. Carpets, GTP-s, Bc-s, Bloods, etc... (or even a Burm if you want anyway something big.) Get experience before the giants.

----------

_Reinz_ (01-02-2016)

----------


## hazzaram

This seems like a bad idea to me. There's a huge difference between a ball python and an anaconda! I think you need experience with a large snake, first. If a ball isn't for you, go for some type of boa. My second type of snake was a brazilian rainbow boa. She's going to grow to a nice size and she's wonderful but there's no way I could go bigger than her. I had been thinking of getting a much larger boa and I'm so glad I didn't now!

I've also seen the messes a big snake can make. Ew. I could not handle that! There's a thread on here somewhere about it. I'll see if I can find it.

I think you should go to the show tomorrow and look at the snakes. Don't get anything, just look and ask questions. An anaconda is a HUGE investment and you need to make sure you're ready for it. Don't jump into it.


**found it!!**

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...u-want-a-retic

----------


## ArabianOak

Awesome advice gang.  Keep it coming.

----------


## ArabianOak

How fast do the baby green anaconda grow.  What can I expect my baby ball to be in 2 years vs an anaconda at 2 years

----------


## hazzaram

I just went and read through your other posts. Have you even gotten the baby ball to eat yet? I don't think you should give up on him/her and I certainly wouldn't rehome until it's eating and has taken a few meals. Passing it off to a breeder at the expo when it's still not eating is only going to stress it out more. I think you need to get the little one back on track before even thinking of rehoming it... Unless you already have gotten it eating.

----------


## ArabianOak

Yes. He's eating.  Only live mice though.  Won't eat the f/t

----------


## theoremofgoats

This is a horrible idea. You have had one ball python for a couple weeks. You absolutely do not have the experience and knowledge for a green anaconda.

And what would happen if you suddenly get bored of the anaconda? What are you going to do? Switch it out for a gaboon?

You can't just ditch one pet for another because you're "bored."

----------

ballpythonluvr (01-02-2016),_GoingPostal_ (01-02-2016),_PokeyTheNinja_ (01-07-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (01-02-2016)

----------


## nightrainfalls

The answer is no, you should not.

Big Snakes live decades, eat like horses, and poop prodigously. Anacondas get real big real fast.  If you are looking to rehome a ball this quickly, you will be rehoming an anaconda very quickly as well.  This is no easy task.

Anacondas are advanced snakes only.  

I have the skills and ability to keep one, but I don't because it is too much work, too much food, and too much space.  It is also illegal where I live

Many other common snakes are better choices.

I would suggest you consider not owning any of the long lived giant snakes, since they require dedication, resources, and a long attention span.  

At your current place as a reptile keeper you are not ready for the commitment or the challenge.

I hope this does not hurt your feelings, it is not meant to.  This is an appraisal of the demands of keeping such a large and potentially dangerous snake.

Anacondas are not good starter snakes.  They are not even good intermediate snakes.  Advanced only.  After a decade or so of snake keeping, when you have experience with four or five species and can dedicate yourself to a giant, then maybe you should consider one.

Sincerely,

David

----------

_GoingPostal_ (01-02-2016),_hazzaram_ (01-02-2016),_Reinz_ (01-02-2016)

----------


## KMG

Go to the zoo, specifically the reptile house. If they allow you to bring a folding chair bring one with you. Then go and find their big snakes and set up for the show. Over the next several hours observe and document how many times you see the big guys move. 

Unless its feeding day I would put my money on seeing no movement at all.

When you are dealing with a snake that reaches the size an anaconda can it will be hard for most regular people to give it a home that it can really move around in anyways. If you are wanting a snake that is active and fun to watch there are plenty of good options out there but most large varieties are not going to give you that kind of show. 

Snakes in the size range you are talking about require a large cage, eat large food items, and have large movements. Have you thought about what you will be feeding it once fully grown? What is available to you local? Can you afford ordering it if its not?

You also need to think about moving it and dealing with it outside of the cage. Are you going to be able to handle it yourself? If not, do you have a friend with snake experience that can help you?

You need to do a lot more research before you jump into this. Snakes can be like a puppy. Most all of them are cute when they are small but some can grow into real monsters.

----------

blbsnakes (01-02-2016),_Felidae_ (01-02-2016),_GoingPostal_ (01-02-2016),John1982 (01-02-2016),_Reinz_ (01-02-2016)

----------


## Bcycling

I will be going to Scott smiths.  If you want to give it up I will take it.  I live right down the street from u also.

----------


## John1982

> 1.  I'm assuming the baby green anaconda will grow much much faster than the baby ball...how much faster?


Too many factors and, all things equal, not all snakes grow at the same rate and reach the same adult size. Without power feeding, you're probably looking at anywhere from 3-4 feet of growth per year. 




> 2.  I'm assuming the baby green anaconda will be a little bit more active and feisty than the baby ball...do they move around more, are they much more feisty in general?  How would someone compare from owning both?


Not more active, probably even less active, but as a general rule they are more on the feisty side. If ball pythons are pet rocks, anacondas are just pet rocks that make you lose more blood when they get the hankering. One of my favorite hang out snakes were the anacondas because they'd simply sit for hours on end without feeling the need to move or explore. My royals are flitting hummingbirds in comparison. 




> 3.  Being a snake that swims and lives in a more humid climate, I am assuming I will need a small water area for the snake to swim when needed...I have also read I need to get a higher humidity for the green anaconda and slightly hotter temps...any thoughts on this?


 Unless you're going to take the time to completely change out the water daily, your better off going with a dry cage and small water dish. If you use a dish large enough to soak your anaconda will almost always relieve itself in the water. It's simply not healthy for them to soak/drink their own sewage. They're also prone to water blisters, probably from dirty water, so there's another point for a dry enclosure. 




> Anything else I need to know...is this a good idea/bad idea etc...Again, not trying to disrespect the baby ball, just want something with a little bit more character and action...


Keep in mind that it's infinitely harder to find homes for large, aggressive snakes than most smaller species. They take up plenty of space and time. Many rescues are already full to the point that they have to refuse larger constrictors. Are you prepared to maintain this animal with the care and dedication it deserves even if you decide down the road that it's not your cup of tea anymore? There's the very real possibility that you will not find someone willing to take it off your hands. 

That said, I'm a fan of Eunectes and have kept both a yellow and green in the past. The yellow was produced by a pair of established imports while the green was, if memory serves, second generation captive bred. My advice, if after weighing all things carefully you still decide to go forward with an anaconda, is to find at least a second generation animal. You'll have a much better chance at a calmer adult. Oh yeah, on a scale of 1-10, their musk ranks an 11 in the skunky category. I hope you like stinky hands because it almost feels like an involuntary reaction with these. Even on good days, which were often enough, I would usually get musked while handling.
 :Good Job:

----------

blbsnakes (01-02-2016),_distaff_ (01-02-2016),_Felidae_ (01-02-2016),KMG (01-02-2016),_Reinz_ (01-02-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (01-02-2016)

----------


## DennisM

So you're bored with your new pet after a few weeks.  I suggest you not get any new snakes at all.

----------

blbsnakes (01-02-2016),Kokorobosoi (01-07-2016),_PokeyTheNinja_ (01-07-2016)

----------


## Reinz

I have been wanting either a Retic, Burm, or Anaconda for years. In fact, I'm struggling right now with the urge to get one.  I'm often weighing the excellent points that have been made here.

Before someone runs, they must creep first, then crawl, and then walk.  That's why I got a Boa after the BP, and then Carpet Pythons.

If you want big and active, Coastal Carpets are a good choice. Not as big as the Giants, but they keep you on your toes.  All of mine are sweethearts too.  Lizzy is between 7-8 ft and and fun to handle, but constant motion.

If you get an Anaconda now, you are not being fair to the snake or yourself.


Punch, 7 foot BCI Boa.  The large part of his girth is about the size of half gallon of milk.  He is heavy and VERY active when out of the enclosure.



Look to the left at the mirror.  You can't see my neck.



Lizzy the Coastal.  Her girth is about the size of a quart of milk.  She is EXTREMELY active when out.

----------


## ArabianOak

thanks for all the advice gang...I went ahead and went to the show today.

as one of you mentioned I walked around and just took a good look at all the snakes available.  I asked several different vendors about anaconda's and EVERY single one said they didn't sell them because not many people want them AND they are not a snake for a beginner snake keeper.  

I left the show without making any moves and will stick with the ball for now.  I feel really good about the decision and truly appreciate everyone's advice.


I saw lots of really cool snakes today too!

----------

_hazzaram_ (01-02-2016)

----------


## KMG

That's great!

----------


## Reinz

Good to know, thanks!

----------


## Sauzo

It's not a bad idea per say but you need to be fully prepared and know everything beforehand. A ball python is a small little rock that generally doesn't have an attitude. An anaconda will grow big as in around 15' big and unless you work with it a lot, it can get a heck of an attitude. Not all are mean but I would definitely hold the animal before I purchased to gauge its temperament. Getting bit by a 10'+ snake will not be fun.If you are looking for an "active" snake, I would look more into something like a colubrid like a corn snake or maybe a hog nosed snake. They are more active and stay a lot smaller. An anaconda is not going to be a super active snakes either.

And I agree, BPs are rocks with eyes. Both of my boas are much more into "being held" than my BP. My advice if you have not kept large snakes is go with a boa. BCI generally have very mellow temperments and if you want a large snake, get a female. They grow about 8' or larger. Both my girls are like puppy dogs and love to go riding around my shoulders or sitting on the couch or bed with me for a movie.Also remember that depending where you live and how the Lacey Act plays out, you might not be able to transport your anaconda across state lines if you have to move. Boas aren't on that list...yet.

Bottom line there is nothing wrong owning an anaconda or wanting one or even owning one as a novice snake owner. You just need to do the research and know that you will need to provide housing, food and have another helper to move your anaconda as I would not move a 15' snake alone even if it was tame. Things can go wrong and something that big, it only takes once and you might not be around to evaluate now to do it the next time. And yes good advice is go check one out at the zoo and see its size there and then ask yourself "would you be comfortable having something that large and moving it around for cleanings and afford to feed it rabbits and piglets for its life.

Oh another thing if you want a big snake is check out dwarf or super dwarf retic pythons. They are pretty active, really smart and don't get huge like normal retics. Only downside is they tend to be on the pricier side and you want to make sure of its blood line so you know its a super dwarf. I've been wanting a dwarf or super dwarf phantom or golden child but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

----------


## Sauzo

Oh also forgot, keep in mind if you do get a large constrictor like an anaconda, trying to rehome something that big is not going to be an easy task. A boa? Sure. A dwarf retic morph? Sure. A 15' green anaconda? No thanks.

----------


## JoshSloane

Going from a BP to an anaconda is like going from a teacup poodle to a wolf hybrid.  Giant snakes are no joke, and are a whole different ballgame than keeping BPs.  However, I do agree with others here in that I think the biggest issue is the OP's willingness to swap out the bp so quickly.  Animals are not commodities to be traded or swapped randomly, unless breeding. Pending some major issue with the BP, I think its always best to stick with your current animal, learn all that you can, gain experience, and then you can add to your collection in time.  

Could you properly take care of an anaconda with an appropriate level of research, preparedness, advice and money? Absolutely, most people can if they have the time, resources and give the effort.  But jumping into giant snakes after little reptile experience is always a bad idea for the snake and for the person.  I can tell you that while green anacondas gained a bad reputation when they first became available as pets, captive bred animals are proving to be very tractable and gentle.

----------


## Kokorobosoi

I just want to put more emphasis on the two people per giant snake handling rule. My husband transported venomous snakes from the airport as a job. When he had to handle a burm, he got a buddy. Who was not me. I'm simply not big enough to manhandle a cranky burm. Apparently it had to be sent to a zoo. It broke its enclosure. It's healthy and happy in a zoo, Not all snakes are that lucky. 

Just picture having to explain to the neighbors that dogs cats and small children need to be kept inside until further notice because a chicken eating snake is missing. Not cool.

----------


## JoshSloane

> I just want to put more emphasis on the two people per giant snake handling rule. My husband transported venomous snakes from the airport as a job. When he had to handle a burm, he got a buddy. Who was not me. I'm simply not big enough to manhandle a cranky burm. Apparently it had to be sent to a zoo. It broke its enclosure. It's healthy and happy in a zoo, Not all snakes are that lucky. 
> 
> Just picture having to explain to the neighbors that dogs cats and small children need to be kept inside until further notice because a chicken eating snake is missing. Not cool.


Most anacondas aren't any larger than a retic.  The issue here is not the presence of a large snake, its the experience level of the keeper.  Plenty of us keep large snakes safely and healthy, but have the level of experience to do so properly.

----------


## Kokorobosoi

Sorry bout that. Was just hoping to reinforce having a buddy system in place. Hopefully the buddy would have the experience lacking in the op. Wasn't quite sure on size of the anaconda so I went with what I do have some experience with. As in I know enough not to do it!  :Smile:  

So bout the size of a retic, length and girth wise?

----------


## JoshSloane

> Sorry bout that. Was just hoping to reinforce having a buddy system in place. Hopefully the buddy would have the experience lacking in the op. Wasn't quite sure on size of the anaconda so I went with what I do have some experience with. As in I know enough not to do it!  
> 
> So bout the size of a retic, length and girth wise?


No worries! While anacondas are a thicker bodied snake, male retics will routinely achieve a longer overall length than a male anaconda.  Female anacondas and female retics tend to be about the same size I believe, depending on genetics.  Nevertheless all are giants and need to be handled appropriately.  You are right about the buddy system.  Once you get a snake over about 7-8 ft a second person is definitely necessary.  Im a big guy and I still feel safer having a second person around when handling giants.

----------

